# drugs that we wait since a long time



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

1-renzapride for ibs-c Alizyme 2-Glaxo drug(Talnetant SB223412)who sleep in clinicals trials: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=10;t=000690 3-naltrexone,proof that this really works


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I almost was in the clinical trial for Talnetant one year ago.They ask me for another colonoscopy, the long one this time.I was in pieces when the specialist said that it was required for Glaxo.Anyway,the staff have made me angry and the specialist upset push me out off the trial.Talnetant stop the testosterone when you're on it,and the hormon will come back(theirs claims) whenyou stop it.Another thing who turn me off!


----------

